# Thylo's new name has been stolen



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

First off, I want to thank everyone who participated in the threads where I let the BBB community select a new name for me. Here is the final poll showing that the *Nate McVillain * was the name selected. 
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=285457 
Unfortunately, chromkilla/zidane shamefully pirated the winning name, demonstrating that he is not even as mature as his age would suggest. So when you see Nate McVillain on these boards, remember that is a stolen name and the poster deserves no respect.

Thanks

EDIT: If you are getting to this thread late, it might be confusing. I was Thylo when this thread was first posted and chromkilla/zidane had stolen the name Nate McVillain. Since then, a Mod (BEEZ) has revoked the name from chro/zid and anointed me with Nate McVillain, my new nome de plume.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

yah i just saw that im just at pissed as you are. Shame that such a good name go to such a poster. I guess it fits though.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

I thought that kid would have gotten it by now. Wow . . . 

I'm sorry, bro.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

He already annoyed me more than any other poster on our board, now he is going on the ignore list.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> He already annoyed me more than any other poster on our board, now he is going on the ignore list.


I think i might just have to agree, ive never had to use the ignore list. Really what does he add to the board that i'll miss out on if hes ignored. I'll :cheers: BEER&BASKETBALL.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=15606

thats if anyone else wants to ignore him


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Are the Mods going to allow this?


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

What a villian!!! 

Just kidding...time for the mods to step in!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

graybeard said:


> Are the Mods going to allow this?


I don't know. If I had a vote, thylo would get the name.

It *was* a communal effort, even if I voted for JasonJenningsRocks...

Ed O.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

you could go with It'sBurritoLove!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

go with tacoflavoredkisses


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, I just put him on my ignore list. 

As far as the mods letting him get away with this, I don't think he broke any rules of BBB, just common sense rules of polite interaction on the internet.

The funny thing is, I have been one of the only people up till now who has stood up for the little bugger. No more.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> you could go with It'sBurritoLove!


please no, then i would think of those annoying Taco Del Mar commercials. They have the most annoying jingle in the industry.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

thylo said:


> First off, I want to thank everyone who participated in the threads where I let the BBB community select a new name for me. Here is the final poll showing that the *Nate McVillain * was the name selected.
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=285457
> Unfortunately, chromkilla/zidane shamefully pirated the winning name, demonstrating that he is not even as mature as his age would suggest. So when you see Nate McVillain on these boards, remember that is a stolen name and the poster deserves no respect.
> 
> Thanks


Classic, and not at all surprising in my opinion.

We should have a contest to pick a new nickname for Zidane, orwhatever he's calling himself now...I've got a few suggestions. None of them are nice.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh, my...


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

What about if he got a few pms asking him to voluntarily give up the name? Surely, he can be reasoned with?


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Such lack of etiquette and inconsideration are grounds for exclusion from the predictions game.

I do believe in repentence but otherwise, predictions will be ignored.

Granted, such sanctions are perhaps not very important, but it is something.

Gramps...


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I don't want to start some big campaign. I was just trying to do something a little fun while we waited to see if Joel would be re-signed. I just wanted everyone to know, because he didn't just steal from me, he stole from the community. From here on out, I just suggest we talk Blazers.

I am considering adopting JasonJenningsRocks or TheBrunsonBurner


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

This thread was confusing so this is what I did. Nate Mcvillain who was chromekilla is now back to chromekilla and thylo can have his original name of Nate McVillian.

chromekilla if you have an issue with that please PM me


----------



## Trailblazed&Confused (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, that was a stupid thing to do. Glad it appears you got it back.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

That was messed up glad you got your name back.

How do you change your name anyways im sick of mine


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> What about if he got a few pms asking him to voluntarily give up the name? Surely, he can be reasoned with?



I like the suggestion . . . a very positive and productive way to handle a situation that brings out the nasty side of many of us. 

Just had to prop you for that


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Congrats on getting your name back. 



Blazerben4 said:


> That was messed up glad you got your name back.
> 
> How do you change your name anyways im sick of mine


Just PM Beez, MikeDC or truebluefan and ask for your name to be changed.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

Will do thanks


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> This thread was confusing so this is what I did. Nate Mcvillain who was chromekilla is now back to chromekilla and thylo can have his original name of Nate McVillian.
> 
> chromekilla if you have an issue with that please PM me



Thank you

I will now accept the name Nate McVillain. I just know there will be some people who will get confused and think that I was the backstabber. Oh well, spread the word that the new and improved Nate McVillain Rocks the house!


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Adding another to ignore list.... who to ignore now though? is he back to his old name?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Sorry Thylo

shame on you CMK/Z :naughty:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

OntheRocks said:


> Adding another to ignore list.... who to ignore now though? is he back to his old name?


 Yes, he's back to chromekilla.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

OntheRocks said:


> Adding another to ignore list.... who to ignore now though? is he back to his old name?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



I am the real Slim Shady


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Theft and despicable behavior are not against the rules? I think Chrome should be banned. This is beyond punk behavior. He's O'Live material! Get him outa here!


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

How do you check what names are available? I have a good idea for one that I could change to, but don't want to give it away....it is good.

Thanks


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Perfection said:


> How do you check what names are available? I have a good idea for one that I could change to, but don't want to give it away....it is good.
> 
> Thanks


PM an admin.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

graybeard said:


> Theft and despicable behavior are not against the rules? I think Chrome should be banned. This is beyond punk behavior. He's O'Live material! Get him outa here!


I assume you're joking, but the names in the contest were not formally owned by anyone. It was just for fun. chromekilla grabbing the winning name didn't violate any site rule, just the general social dynamic. Pretty poor behaviour, IMO, but nothing technically illegal on the site.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

ha, thats messed up. Glad you got it back though. 

I'm thinking of changing my name to "Masta Fly". :biggrin:


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

It seems chromekilla is afraid to show his face. Hahahahahahahaha, what a mark . . . 

I'm glad you got your name, thylo.

Peace.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

ThePrideOfClyde said:


> It seems chromekilla is afraid to show his face. Hahahahahahahaha, what a mark . . .
> 
> I'm glad you got your name, thylo.
> 
> Peace.


The kid is 14....14 yr olds do stupid crap like this to get attention. Pretty lame IMO but also not that big of a deal.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

He should be ashamed. Duly added to ignore list (again). 

Suggestion with Mod approval: Contest for Chromekilla's new name!!!!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> The kid is 14....14 yr olds do stupid crap like this to get attention. Pretty lame IMO but also not that big of a deal.


(a) I didn't steal things when I was 14.

(b) That he's 14 is of no consequence. Whether a poster is 104 or 14, they are part of a community that should have certain standards, IMO, and we should be concerned with what a poster says, and how she/he says it, rather than making allowances or adding baggage for how we perceive the poster.

With all of that said: as long as it was taken care of it's not much of a much in my book.

Ed O.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> Suggestion with Mod approval: Contest for Chromekilla's new name!!!!



I like that, a just punishment and one that, if he accepts, should allow him to feel comfortable coming back to the board after accepting such punishment.

Look, chrome posts have gotten to me as well and I actually call him out on it. At one point I mockingly called him cute because of his naiveness and he took it like a man . . . or at least a 14 year old kid. :biggrin: But the kid is still a huge Blazer fan and god knows I never would have had the guts (or typing ability) to come onto a relatively cut-throat board and banter with the best of them at that age.

Like hap, I feel losing chrome is bad for the board.

Let the punishment (as dictated by the community rather than the mod rules) fit the crime. Chrome accept a community name for a year and let us show we are understanding that lessons can be learned and not to throw posters away for a mistake in judgment.

Let the name suggestions start :biggrin:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Perfection said:


> How do you check what names are available? I have a good idea for one that I could change to, but don't want to give it away....it is good.
> 
> Thanks


On the menu bar up above (the second one from the top, starts with User CP) in the middle there is an option for "Members List". That's a list of all the names that are taken; presumably most every other combination of letters and symbols is available, aside from the offensive ones.

barfo


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Ed O said:


> (a) I didn't steal things when I was 14.
> 
> (b) That he's 14 is of no consequence. Whether a poster is 104 or 14, they are part of a community that should have certain standards, IMO, and we should be concerned with what a poster says, and how she/he says it, rather than making allowances or adding baggage for how we perceive the poster.
> 
> ...


But if you did steal at 14 should you banished from the community?

Yes he is part of a community with standards, but I think the fact he is 14 is relavent when judging his actions. Age is certainly relevant in the criminal legal process and rightfully so. In a family context, if a 2 year old pees on the carpet I'm going to react different than if a 16 year old does the same thing. (one is kind of cute and the other is dude get the hell out of my house). 

People learn from their mistakes and with as much as chrome has participated here and the outcry he is getting from this incident, I believe he would not make the same mistake again.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I suggest we just let the situation die. Everything is resolved. If he does something like this again, then consider action. He is on my ignore list, not because of this name issue specifically, but because I don't have any respect for his opinion and don't need to waste my time. As for everyone else, do whatever you feel is best. 

I will now move onto Blazer related threads, as they are much more entertaining.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> But if you did steal at 14 should you banished from the community?


Who's being banished? What are you talking about?



> Yes he is part of a community with standards, but I think the fact he is 14 is relavent when judging his actions. Age is certainly relevant in the criminal legal process and rightfully so. In a family context, if a 2 year old pees on the carpet I'm going to react different than if a 16 year old does the same thing. (one is kind of cute and the other is dude get the hell out of my house).


The thing about the Web and this board: it's not a family. It's not a criminal proceeding.

I'm not here to hold an old lady's hand as we cross the street. I'm not here to pat some kid on the head.

I don't care if someone's living in Africa or Portland... if they make a good point about basketball or the Blazers, I appreciate it. Similarly, I don't care if someone's 32 or 14... if they are incoherent or if they treat the community with disrespect, I think they should be called on it.

I don't want to keep track of everyone's ages. I don't want to keep track of who's particularly sensitive to which topic. I don't want to make excuses for people.



> People learn from their mistakes and with as much as chrome has participated here and the outcry he is getting from this incident, I believe he would not make the same mistake again.


Fantastic. I don't really care if he learns or not, though. I'm not posting here to make someone feel good or to help them learn life lessons.

Ed O.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> The thing about the Web and this board: it's not a family. It's not a criminal proceeding.
> 
> I'm not here to hold an old lady's hand as we cross the street. I'm not here to pat some kid on the head.
> 
> ...












In my opinion, it's a liberating thing and an added responsibility...you are accorded the same respect as anyone else, because no one knows who you are. On the other hand, you don't get any allowances for who you are. It's interplay of pure personality.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Who's being banished? What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez Ed, are you like this in real life or just on this board. I mean come on, can you stop just thinking about yourself and maybe try giving a little bit back. All I hear in that post is me, me, me.

You earlier said this is a community . . . if everyone in the "commuity" had your attitude it would be a pretty terrible community to be part of IMO.

So you made it clear your not here for anyone but yourself and could care less about anything otehr than if posters are coherent, I hope others don't feel the same way or I'm hanging out on the wrong board.

I guess with that attitude what do I care if you stole or didn't at age 14 . . . sounds like a self-rightous statement that in your world has no relevance to this board.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Jeez Ed, are you like this in real life or just on this board. I mean come on, can you stop just thinking about yourself and maybe try giving a little bit back. All I hear in that post is me, me, me.
> 
> You earlier said this is a community . . . if everyone in the "commuity" had your attitude it would be a pretty terrible community to be part of IMO.
> 
> So you made it clear your not here for anyone but yourself and could care less about anything otehr than if posters are coherent, I hope others don't feel the same way or I'm hanging out on the wrong board.


I don't see why you consider it a negative. Internet discussion forums _are_ about what you bring, not who you are. That's always been the prime defining aspect of discussion on the net, going back to USENET.

I think that's a positive thing, not a negative. In real life, people don't much care what a 14 year old has to say about life, politics or anything else of any import. See how many times you see a group of 20-somethings chatting with a 14 year old about sports in real life. Won't be much.

On the Internet, it's very, very different and that's good. But it also carries an obligation and that's that you can't carry a "But I'm only 14, give me a break" card. You're treated as a person, not as a kid, and that goes for the good and the bad.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Minstrel said:


> I don't see why you consider it a negative. Internet discussion forums _are_ about what you bring, not who you are. That's always been the prime defining aspect of discussion on the net, going back to USENET.
> 
> I think that's a positive thing, not a negative. In real life, people don't much care what a 14 year old has to say about life, politics or anything else of any import. See how many times you see a group of 20-somethings chatting with a 14 year old about sports in real life. Won't be much.
> 
> On the Internet, it's very, very different and that's good. But it also carries an obligation and that's that you can't carry a "But I'm only 14, give me a break" card. You're treated as a person, not as a kid, and that goes for the good and the bad.


Sounds like I'm in the minority or maybe the only one, but I don't see it that way. 

If you think that this board is only about what you bring and not who you are, then i think you ignoring the fact that posters get very emotional on this board. There are people behind the posts, people with feeling and many who want to fit in. I have personally seen and experienced posters get emotional and very hurt on this board.

I guess you can hide behind the fact that it is an internet board and that's the breaks. but I'm programed differently than that. If I think I have upset someone or brought out a negative emotion out of them, I care. I don't see posters as a coherent or incoherent post but as people with opinions. If there is a person who has gotten emotionally upset at my doing, I don't say that's the internet for good or for bad.

I feel (or at least hope)there are posters out there who are passionate about the Blazers and enjoy this borad because they enjoy communincating their thoughts about the Blazers with others who care and want to listen . . . whether coherent or incoherent.

Ironically, I have accused chrome of being naive when I am the one naive . . . I actaully thought psoters cared about one another on this board . . .


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Sounds like I'm in the minority or maybe the only one, but I don't see it that way.
> 
> If you think that this board is only about what you bring and not who you are, then i think you ignoring the fact that posters get very emotional on this board. There are people behind the posts, people with feeling and many who want to fit in. I have personally seen and experienced posters get emotional and very hurt on this board.


That doesn't run counter to what I'm saying. Obviously there are people there...didn't my last post say "You get treated as a person, not as a kid?" Personality is part of "what you bring." That creates positive and negative repercussions, just like providing good/bad information does.

What I'm saying is that just as you aren't downgraded in respect based on who you are (a child, an old person, etc), you also aren't given allowances based on who you are. How much respect you are accorded is based entirely on your _actions_, not on who you are. If you are tremendously mature and provide great insights, you'll be given a great deal of respect even if you're 10. That, in my experience, is simply not true in real life, where you will rarely even get your foot in the door of a real discussion with older people if you're 10.

My argument has nothing to do with whether people have emotions and whether those matter.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Minstrel said:


> That doesn't run counter to what I'm saying. Obviously there are people there...didn't my last post say "You get treated as a person, not as a kid?" Personality is part of "what you bring." That creates positive and negative repercussions, just like providing good/bad information does.
> 
> What I'm saying is that just as you aren't downgraded in respect based on who you are (a child, an old person, etc), you also aren't given allowances based on who you are. How much respect you are accorded is based entirely on your _actions_, not on who you are. If you are tremendously mature and provide great insights, you'll be given a great deal of respect even if you're 10. That, in my experience, is simply not true in real life, where you will rarely even get your foot in the door of a real discussion with older people if you're 10.
> 
> My argument has nothing to do with whether people have emotions and whether those matter.


Well perosnally I think its deeper than the way you view it. I think who the person is and what their background is relevant and should be taken into account.

I don't care if a 14 year old makes stupid comments and doesn't have the life experience or the deamenor of a 30 year old . . . I wnat to hear from that 14 year old because i want to try and understand what the young genration thinks and how they view the world. I will excuse them for saying dumb things because 14 year olds say dumb things . . . it doesn't meant I can't learn from them.

To me who the person is and what their background is just as improtant as what they have to say because it is our background and our life experiences that shape our personalities. 

I guess in the end I don't care who can agrue better. I'm not impressed with who brings it better (I bet their are posters on this board who could be dead wrong on an issue and still be more coherent and "bring more" . . . Yippee)

If this board is just about who can argue better and who can bring it . . . than my life experiences tells me they are just want to be lawyers who are looking for an outlet.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Well perosnally I think it deeper than the way you view it. I think who the person is and what their background is relevant and should be taken into account.
> 
> I don't care if a black poster is coherent or how much he brings to the table. I want to hear that person persepctive because they have walked in shoes I never have and I can potentially learn from that person.
> 
> ...


I enjoy hearing from people with different backgrounds, too. My point is not that that doesn't matter, but that respect is not based on it. Respect is based on what you provide, not who you happen to be.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> I enjoy hearing from people with different backgrounds, too. My point is not that that doesn't matter, but that respect is not based on it. Respect is based on what you provide, not who you happen to be.


I'm actually unsure of the distinction you are drawing here - how is that different than real life?

barfo


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Between this thread and the "white men can't jump" thread....

There's so much drama up in this joint its laughable. This is a place in which we talk sports with those we don't know...I don't put too much thought into who I get along with or who I don't get along with on this board. 

This board isn't an important enough aspect of my life for that to happen. And I'm sure those of you who "don't get along with me" or those who "do get along with me" could have totally opposite feeling about me either way, if they met me.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

I just like to laugh at Talkhard's subtle political and racial agenda's and ChromeKilla's incessant negative comments towards our draft practises, it's enjoyable.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

barfo said:


> I'm actually unsure of the distinction you are drawing here - how is that different than real life?


I think people are pre-judged in real life, based on expectations of how valuable their thoughts will be. On the net, with no details available except those you wish, such pre-judugement isn't possible. I'd go further and say that because we can't "see" the person, we're less likely to pre-judge even when we _do_ know some of their details.

It may not be 100% pure exchange of ideas, with no pre-conceptions thrown in, but it's much closer than in real life, IMO.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Name suggestion #1: THYLOS_NAME_STEALER!! He can choose to wear it like a Scarlet Letter. I also suggest he have the new name for 3 full months.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> Name suggestion #1: THYLOS_NAME_STEALER!! He can choose to wear it like a Scarlet Letter. I also suggest he have the new name for 3 full months.


SCARLET LETTER is a great name! Use it! :biggrin: :angel: :clown: 
Edit: ( Never to be changed )
gatorpops


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

It appears that you've started a trend around here.


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

If we're suggesting names, I'd go for 'Mud', even though this seems like much ado about nothing, now that Thylo's got the name he wanted.

Go Blazers


----------

